# WorldMark Seaside Oregon



## Chrispee (Jul 26, 2014)

I lucked out and got an exchange into the WorldMark Seaside on the Oregon coast for next summer.  Anybody with tips on the resort or restaurant advice when in Seaside?


----------



## Skatduder (Jul 28, 2014)

You are very lucky.. I saw a unit on the rental side $1200 and they would not let me trade into it.. Said it was a rental.. really teed me off..

RCI is trading company but if they think they can get $$$ they will not let you trade in.. grrr.

When I search Oregon coast they only have winter weeks..

You should buy a lotto ticket..


----------



## BevL (Jul 28, 2014)

Skatduder said:


> You are very lucky.. I saw a unit on the rental side $1200 and they would not let me trade into it.. Said it was a rental.. really teed me off..
> 
> RCI is trading company but if they think they can get $$$ they will not let you trade in.. grrr.
> 
> ...



There was a large interval deposit.  We lucked out years ago and got a three bedroom unit there.  It's a great place, although it can be a bit cool there, even in the summer.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 29, 2014)

I noticed that the average temp even in August seems to be right around 70 degrees.  I've always wanted to explore the Oregon coast but have been put off by the high summer pricing for accommodations.  I definitely got lucky grabbing this unit, and I was pretty shocked since I assumed that summer weeks on the Oregon coast never got deposited.

BevL, did you find seaside to be a good family place to hang out?


----------



## BevL (Jul 29, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I noticed that the average temp even in August seems to be right around 70 degrees.  I've always wanted to explore the Oregon coast but have been put off by the high summer pricing for accommodations.  I definitely got lucky grabbing this unit, and I was pretty shocked since I assumed that summer weeks on the Oregon coast never got deposited.
> 
> BevL, did you find seaside to be a good family place to hang out?



It was fantastic.  We had a three bedroom at the Worldmark resort, as I mentioned and had extended family.  We didn't eat out much, I think we had breakfast at some sort of pancake house and lunch when we went down to Cannon Beach.  We didn't do any sort of waterfront dining experience or anything so I can't be helpful there.

Not sure if the rules are still the same.  The resort is beach front.  My understanding is that WM basically assigns rooms based on when the reservation is made.  We were approximately a year ahead of time when we got our exchange and had a great suite, one from the edge of the building, with a good view of the water.  Hopefully you'll get the same.

There were fires allowed on the beach in the evening so that was fun.  It was one of the most relaxing trips we've ever had.  The (adult) kids got some kites and we all had fun with those.  On prevoius trips to Oregon my son bought a skim board - he wasn't with us but for pre teens and up, that can be fun.  I can't recall swimming in the ocean.  It is pretty breezy, the water is not that warm and the surf can be fairly intense.  The pool area has a great view of the water.  

You will have an amazing time.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds great!  We will be driving down, so I'll bring firewood, skimboards, a kite etc.  Thanks!


----------



## tumikes48 (Feb 20, 2015)

Seaside is the most family (kid) friendly place on the Oregon Coast (or Washington coast).  They have arcades, bumper cars, rides,beach volley ball you name it.  
For reasonable waterfront dining, the Shilo Inn next door has very inexpensive happy hour light meals and adult beverages (I think everyday) but check their web page for H H menu offerings.  The restaurant looks out over the beach to the waves.  Best view in Seaside.  There are only one or two other restaurants with a view.  For non view dining, be sure to try the Bell Bouy for the best fish and chips (sometimes tuna & chips too) on the cheap. Of course check Tripadvisor and also check the Seaside web page for local food coupon deals. (Ice Cream, Pizza, and Sandwich shops are on there.)
As for finding accommodations, I find Craigslist (Oregon Coast edition) is a great source for reasonably priced oceanfront deals, especially after school is in.  There are 9 listings for the Worldmark right now on the list.  Just do a "worldmark" search when you get to the list.
We try to do Seaside at least 6 or 7 times a year and never get bored.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2015)

August is the best month to visit Seaside or the Oregon Coast , imo.  

On our last trip to this resort we asked the concierge for firewood and they had a few bundles delivered for us. Firewood bundles can be bought at some of the grocery stores as well. 

The best golf course in the area, imo, is the McMenamins Sand Trap.

http://www.mcmenamins.com/1471-gearhart-hotel-sand-trap-pub-golf

My favorite fishing charter in this area is Tiki Charters in Astoria.

http://www.tikicharter.com/

Really, if a person didn't want to go anywhere by car it would be very easy to just hang out in Seaside. Here is the Worldmark Owners link for this resort.

http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-thr...=1&PHPSESSID=769fd968aa14ca54c73d90b6e92f68d3

The 3rd week in August is the volleyball tourney and the week before there are many people that show up to practice. This is right in front of the resort.

http://www.seasidebeachvolleyball.com/

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2015)

And if you need anything while in Seaside, you're only about fifteen minutes down the highway from the Costco in Warrenton, outside of Astoria. Oregon has no sales tax, so there's no telling what bargains you may find.  It's all about priorities, ya know... 

Dave


----------



## tumikes48 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me that just east of Warrenton is the town of Astoria.  Just a half hour from Seaside, this is the oldest town west of the Mississippi and loaded with interesting places and museums.  It was originally a British trading post called Fort George.  It's named after John Jacob Astor who started a trading company there as well.  I love that place.  Its very near the mouth of the Columbia River (Graveyard of the Pacific) which in itself is worth visiting.


----------



## humor_monger (Apr 25, 2015)

*Places to see on day trips*

Go north to Long Beach, WA. You say you'll be there in August. There is a kite festival there 17-23. The latter part of the week is the best. Also a kid friendly town and has a kite museum. Also there is a cranberry museum and an oyster farm. Just south in Ilwaco are two lighthouses. The bridge from Astoria over the Columbia River is memorable. Astoria has a pretty good Maritime Museum. Two state parks in Warrington with ties to the Lewis and Clark Expedition and watch for elk in the area - several small herds.

South from Seaside , Cannon Beach has an ecological park. South of there is Rockaway Beach. If you are interested, you might check out Rockaway Beach Resort (big sign on the highway). It's a small all one bedroom units with a direct view of the ocean, most with two bathrooms. They are selling resale units for $700+ that includes this year's maintenance fees and a usable week included. A little further down the coast is Bay City and the Pacific Oyster Company operation with a restaurant inside. Go in and watch through the windows as they shuck and package oysters (except Sundays). Go as far as Tillamook to see the Tillamook Creamery, Blue Heron French Cheese Factory, a couple of smokehouses, Air Museum (in an old Navy blimp hanger at the airport). There is also another lighthouse a few minutes west of town.

If you like air museums, there is a good one in McMinnville (Evergreen). It is a ways away but easily doable. It has an SR-71 and the Spruce Goose.

I love staying on the coast and Rockaway Beach is one of the timeshares we've stayed.


----------



## dr.debs (May 7, 2015)

Be sure to head south to Cannon beach and Manzanita Oregon. Beautiful beaches, great galleries and restaurants. A number are listed here:

http://www.urbanspoon.com/n/243/46429/Oregon/Cannon-Beach-Arch-Cape-restaurants

Astoria, a short drive north is worth a day trip, as is three capes loop south of Tillamook. The Tillamook Creamery is a must see if you head south, at least for a scoop of really good ice cream. The Blue Heron is not as worthwhile.

Enjoy-It is a great place to visit.


----------



## lch (May 9, 2015)

*NW Oregon Coast*

We spent last August in this area and fell in love with it. As others have mentioned, this whole area of the Oregon coast is exceptional, and August is the perfect time to be there. Seaside is a cute classic beachside town, with everything you'd expect (good food, junk food, an antique carousel, small shops, a very good information center, and of course, the beach). It can get a little congested, and the volleyball tournament mentioned above really takes over the town during that week, which may either be good or bad depending on your interests. There is a fantastic bagel shop at the end of the main strip when you're looking for a simple, good breakfast or lunch. 

I definitely recommend exploring the areas 30 minutes or so north and south of Seaside (several mentioned in other comments). South, Cannon Beach is stunning and has some extremely unique and towering natural rock formations. Ecola  State Park is possibly one of the most goregous hiking locations in the country, even the long, winding drive to the trailhead feels magical. North, Astoria is a very cool port town with lots of history and my favorite coffee shop in the country, Coffee Girl. It is housed inside the oldest cannery building in the west, right on the Columbia River, so you can sit outside and sip coffee and watch huge cargo ships go buy as sea lions play on the rock jetty. Astoria also has a tower you can climb to the top of and fly balsa wood planes from ($2 in the gift shop), which was one of our trip highlights. 

We also did a lot of kiteflying, and attended the kite festival in Long Beach mentioned above, which was incredible. We're not surfers but this area is also known for excellent surfing and lots of places offer lessons and rentals. 

Anyway, as you can gather, we fell in love with the place and I suspect you will too! Feel free to ask if you have any specific questions, we basically lived there for a month so got to know the area quite well.


----------



## Chrispee (Sep 5, 2015)

We're back!  The WorldMark in Seaside was indeed a wonderful resort.  I would put the unit on par with most of the Marriott's units I've stayed in.  The resort grounds probably rank a little below that level, but it was an enjoyable place to spend time.  I'll be honest in saying that Seaside was not my favourite town on the Oregon Coast; a little too "bumper cars and cotton candy" for my tastes, but there were also some charming coffee shops and restaurants.

The beach out front is definitely spectacular for hanging out, flying a kite etc.  We found ourselves making multiple trips to Cannon Beach as we really enjoyed the atmosphere there.  Unfortunately there was a fire ban when we were down there so no evening beach fires.  

Thanks for all of the advice, the Oregon Coast was an wonderful relaxing family vacation!


----------

